

FullContact CEO proposes no capital gains tax on angel investments - rmason
http://video.foxbusiness.com/v/1750310436001/more-business-owners-saying-no-to-tax-breaks/?playlist_id=87185

======
rmason
The first half of the video they talk about the value of tax breaks for small
business of which he is not a fan.

It gets real interesting when the reporter asks him what he would do. He says
the biggest problem for small business is access to capital. So he proposes
that angels investing in enterprises with less than a hundred employees pay no
capital gains tax on the investment.

I believe that even in areas like Michigan where there are few angel investors
it would make a measurable difference.

